# choice of apprentice starter-packs



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

Dude don't buy either of those.

Search on here about tools, or ask us in this thread. We'll tell you exactly what to buy.


----------



## electricmalone (Feb 21, 2013)

Much much much better to piece it together for yourself. I had a huge hard-on for the starter kit when I got in the trade full time. I still haven't touched 2/3 of it 14 years later. Depending on your field within the field you might need $200 worth of tools that will last through the apprenticeship stage. Then do what I did, p!ss away your first big check on all the fancy tools you've been wanting, and have them sit next to that starter set untouched for another 14 years.  Hi, my name is Joe and I'm addicted to buying tools.


----------



## dvdh (Jul 3, 2013)

electricmalone said:


> I had a huge hard-on for the starter kit when I got in the trade.


LOL! Yeah, that describes me too, Joe.



electricmalone said:


> Depending on your field within the field you might need $200 worth of tools that will last through the apprenticeship stage.


$200?? I'd like to think that was true, but when I look at the recommended lists in threads like this and this, that doesn't seem like enough $.

*goes off to start pricing these lists*

(By the way, the 'field with the field' is likely to be office or warehouse fitouts.)


----------



## ohmontherange (May 7, 2008)

When I started as an apprentice wireman (85) The kind old gentleman I went to work for bought my tools and did a payroll deduction. Somehow I still remember...

Klein leather pouch & belt
nines, long nose, & *****
two pair of channies
tape & level
three or four screwdrivers
an awl, knife
pair of T&B Stakon pliers
set of hex keys & a couple of nutdrivers.

and a pair of T strippers

I used to take those tools home every week and wipe em down with WD40.

Ahh.. the good ole days. Making four and a quarter an hour as a helper.


----------



## ilikepez (Mar 24, 2011)

Might have a tough time making it for $200 in Australia, from what I understand you guys have significantly higher prices for a lot of tools. But at the least you can get better stuff for cheaper, and you won't get any stuff you aren't going to be using.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Go into your local electrical supplier and ask about starter kits. Dont buy either of those. You want Wiha screwdrivers and knipex or klein pliers to start with.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

That Stanley kit is better then American Stanley tools. If memory serves me right, Stanley in Au, is not made in China


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

mikeh32 said:


> That Stanley kit is better then American Stanley tools. If memory serves me right, Stanley in Au, is not made in China


That may have been the case 10 - 20 years ago but most of its China now.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

It doesn't matter what you buy, you'll replace every piece of it your first year. Especially if your a member here. Every time you see a tool thread you'll be ordering something new just to see if you like it. Plus your gonna loose stuff and not like stuff.


----------



## pwregan (Apr 13, 2011)

*Starter tool sets*

Check on ebay for starter tool sets- greenlee has some journeyman and master electrician tool sets and they are less than 800.00 and most of the tools are ones that will be useful.
Idk how the quality is , but I would think they are better than Stanley.
I own some greenlee screwdrivers and they are good enough for work.

good luck!


----------



## pwregan (Apr 13, 2011)

*Starter tools*

I just checked- look for the 28 piece greenlee tool set for around 425-485.00
It comes with a tool bag and a tool belt and all the tools are good ones to have, not many useless ones and well under 800.00

with the money you would save you should consider a nut driver set and a set of ratcheting box wrenches- this would be a great combo starter set and will save you from needing to run out for other tools for quite a while.

good luck!


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

pwregan said:


> I just checked- look for the 28 piece greenlee tool set for around 425-485.00
> It comes with a tool bag and a tool belt and all the tools are good ones to have, not many useless ones and well under 800.00
> 
> with the money you would save you should consider a nut driver set and a set of ratcheting box wrenches- this would be a great combo starter set and will save you from needing to run out for other tools for quite a while.
> ...


We dont use nutdrivers here and his tradesman will have Wiha or Felo so he should follow suite.


----------



## BostonSparky (Jan 12, 2012)

chewy said:


> We dont use nutdrivers here and his tradesman will have Wiha or Felo so he should follow suite.


No nuts rivers. What do you guys use? 


I think it's crazy he should have to follow suite. If he has all the correct tools and does his job it shouldn't matter about the brand.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

BostonSparky said:


> No nuts rivers. What do you guys use?
> 
> I think it's crazy he should have to follow suite. If he has all the correct tools and does his job it shouldn't matter about the brand.


1/4 socket sets, never seen a nut driver till I was on this site.


----------



## Mrtrolls (Jul 3, 2013)

The greenlee kits are pretty solid for the price, i started with the 21piece set for 290$
*http://www.greenlee.com/products/JOURNEYMANS-KIT-21PC%2540dMETRIC.html?product_id=18615*

and bought a 18v fuel impact with a 3/4" auger bit that goes in it, a hacksaw (also greenlee), fluke multimeter and clamp meter, ruler and square, a tiny screwdriver, set of hex keys, flashlight, chisel and and one of those little part kits for diff screws, clamps, merettes, anti short bushings, lumex and bx connectors and anything else that is good to have on hand. Throw it all in a toolbag with your hat, pouch and belt, safety glasses and some pencils a note pad and a pair of gloves. Lol I fit that all in here*:* $50*
*
*http://www.dewalt.com/tools/work-gear-softside-tool-carriers-dg5553.aspx*

Oh and don't forget a decent size wrench


Everything total less then $1000, and a solid pair of pants and some comfortable boots and you'll have everything you need till you finish your apprenticeship and can buy all new everything.


----------



## Bindi (Aug 13, 2012)

Don't buy either, buy seperate tools so you get the best of each tool that you can afford.

Apologies to the other posters, but a lot of the advice isn't much use to an Australian apprentice. Nutdrivers and box wrenches for example, and most of the same brands aren't available.

Check the phased forums some more, and grab the brands they recommend.

Make sure you get 1000v insulated screwdrivers and combination pliers though, that's pretty much expected.


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

Bindi said:


> Don't buy either, buy seperate tools so you get the best of each tool that you can afford.
> 
> Apologies to the other posters, but a lot of the advice isn't much use to an Australian apprentice. Nutdrivers and box wrenches for example, and most of the same brands aren't available.
> 
> ...


 
What the h*ll would an apprentice be doing working around live circuits?


----------



## BostonSparky (Jan 12, 2012)

Bindi said:


> Don't buy either, buy seperate tools so you get the best of each tool that you can afford.
> 
> Apologies to the other posters, but a lot of the advice isn't much use to an Australian apprentice. Nutdrivers and box wrenches for example, and most of the same brands aren't available.
> 
> ...


If you have Internet then nut drivers and box wrenches are available. 


1000v insulated tools? Do you guys make apprentices work on live circuits? That's just crazy!!


----------



## Bindi (Aug 13, 2012)

No, apprentices don't work live and typically tradesmen aren't encouraged to either.

It's a standard precaution; what if a circuit becomes energised for whatever reason? 

Just about every electrician I've worked with has used insulated screwdrivers for all tasks, not just when working live.


Yep, tools can be ordered over the internet, but by the time you pay for shipping from the US to AUS, it's not usually worth it for small hand tools. Like chewy mentioned before, most guys over this way use socket sets- we frequently come across metric and imperial fasteners, so carrying full sets of each nutdriver isn't practical.


----------



## pwregan (Apr 13, 2011)

*Insulated screwdrivers???*

You Aussies are insane- insulated screwdrivers????
what the hell do you need those for unless you are a lineman or work at a substation for a poco
In case the circuit gets energized?
how about some lock out tag out protection and save a few hundred and buy regular screwdrivers?

And nut drivers fit in your pouch a hell of a lot better than an entire 1/4 inch socket set

Ratcheting box wrenches also fit better in your pouch than an entire socket set and pretty much do everything a socket set can and probably fit into tighter spaces while doing it.

nut drivers and ratcheting box wrenches are great time savers- I bet they are more efficient to use than your socket set


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

Bindi said:


> No, apprentices don't work live and typically tradesmen aren't encouraged to either.
> 
> It's a standard precaution; what if a circuit becomes energised for whatever reason?
> 
> ...


Insulated tools for an apprentice are a ridiculous waste of money. I'd have nut drivers box wrenches and a small socket set. You can afford it for what you save on insulated tools.


----------



## Bindi (Aug 13, 2012)

As I said before, metric and imperial/fractional fasteners are common in Australia, carrying a nutdriver for each common size is impractical. A 1/4" socket set doesn't take up much space in a toolbag/box.

We lock out/tag out as standard practice for isolation, but 1000v screwdrivers are reasonably priced here, so they are used as an added precaution.

Box wrenches aren't popular in australia, ring spanners are much more common. Ratchet ring spanners, particularly the 4 in 1 bahco type are getting pretty popular.


----------



## Bindi (Aug 13, 2012)

Goldagain said:


> Insulated tools for an apprentice are a ridiculous waste of money. I'd have nut drivers box wrenches and a small socket set. You can afford it for what you save on insulated tools.


 
Its about as much to buy a set of insulated screwdrivers in Australia as it is to buy a set of plain screwdrivers. And the tips on the insulated screwdrivers will typically be much better quality.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Bindi said:


> Its about as much to buy a set of insulated screwdrivers in Australia as it is to buy a set of plain screwdrivers. And the tips on the insulated screwdrivers will typically be much better quality.


Yanks cant understand insulated screwdrivers can also be used for non live work :laughing: All sparkies have insulated screwdrivers here in NZ aswell, Wiha or Felo pack of 8 insulared drivers for $70 at the supply house.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

pwregan said:


> You Aussies are insane- insulated screwdrivers????
> what the hell do you need those for unless you are a lineman or work at a substation for a poco
> In case the circuit gets energized?
> how about some lock out tag out protection and save a few hundred and buy regular screwdrivers?
> ...


Calm down fella.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

No worries Ausie brothers. Stick around, we Yanks will help you sort the errors of your ways.


----------



## electricmalone (Feb 21, 2013)

For the commercial end of things you'll need a few more specialty tools. I was going more on the residential end. From day 1 I was taught to carry at all times, even breaks, pliers screwdriver and a roll of tape. To this day I still follow his advice. Over 3/4 of my day can be completed with these items; 11 in 1 screwdriver, linesman's, a roll of black tape, and a voltage tester. Once I get into a specific multi day task I can load up on the specialty items. Start with the bare bones basics and work up from there. Look at what the majority of guys have and carry day to day, you will likely notice a 50pound bag in the van and a pocket with half a dozen tools in it. As a starter apprentice you'll probably only need your muscles, a pen and paper to take coffee / stock lists, and thick skin. The full pre packed kits are meant to sell the crap no one else will buy. I probably have 30 screwdrivers I've used once each in 14 years, just sayin...


----------



## Mrtrolls (Jul 3, 2013)

Here in qc thanks to our socialists ways and all the corruption, nothing is private, everyones medicaire is free and insurance is no fault lol but somehow if you get shocked with insulated tools your no longer covered... They try and pawn it off as the tool company's responsibility. And even though we lose half our pay to taxes we still get this half ass ****ty coverage lol.

And no worries, you should be good with basic hand tools and a drill, anything bigger or more specialised will def be supplied by your company.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

Seriously your an apprentice. Tampons and a pen. No cell phone.


----------



## dvdh (Jul 3, 2013)

electricmalone said:


> The full pre packed kits are meant to sell the crap no one else will buy.


So it seems - not _one person_ on this or the Aussie site I've joined think the starter kits are worthwhile!




Goldagain said:


> Tampons


 :blink:


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

dvdh said:


> So it seems - not one person on this or the Aussie site I've joined think the starter kits are worthwhile!
> 
> :blink:


Correct.


----------



## astrodoggie3000 (Aug 2, 2009)

You have to buy PPE? That is so wrong.


----------



## maddhatter (May 7, 2012)

astrodoggie3000 said:


> You have to buy PPE? That is so wrong.


No, the onus is on the employer to provide PPE in Australia.

The vast majority of Aussie sparkies role with 1000V insulated screwdrivers; 'tis just the way it is. Live work is not condoned, it's just there in case the circuit was to accidentally become live.

Your kit is going to be dependent on what type of electrical your host company deals with. No point a domestic sparky running around with ferrel crimpers, just like an industrial electrician doesn't really need a gyprock saw... I'd get the basics (toolbag, screwdrivers, pliers, side cutters, knife) to start off with and go from there - get tools as you need them.

Ask your tradie what you need. Seriously no need to spend more than $300 I reckon just yet. You've got 4 years to purchase what you need...


----------



## ilikepez (Mar 24, 2011)

I've got mostly insulated stuff. The Wera and Knipex items compare pretty favorably to the same set of Kleins uninsulated. They are built to the IEC standard if I recall correctly, which is different than the standard Klein is building their tools to.


----------



## George S (Aug 4, 2013)

I got this kit when I was still in high school. I still use the pouch and some tools today. Plus when I first got in the trade, the company I was with gave me a list of required tools that I need to get. 









http://www.kleintools.com/catalog/electricians-tool-sets/electricians-tool-set


----------

